# אז... התחתנו!!!



## IMphoenix (7/6/12)

אז... התחתנו!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמעט אחרי שבוע ואני סופסוף פנויה (רגשית בעיקר) לכתוב כאן.
היה מדהים, מלחיץ, מרגש עד דמעות (השמועה אומרת שלא נותרה עין יבשה בחופה), מצחיק, כיף עצום וכה מעייף! התגובות נהדרות, ועכשיו אני מחכה לתמונות מהצלמים הנהדרים שלנו כדי להעלות קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני כה מאושרת שבחרנו לחיות יחד ולבנות את ביתנו. הוא מושלם, האהוב שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וזו תמונה שגיסתי ובן זוגה צילמו יומיים אחרי החתונה...


----------



## elin86 (7/6/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
איזה טבעות מיוחדות יש לשניכם!


----------



## siki18 (7/6/12)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## bluestvixen (7/6/12)

מזל טוב! מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (7/6/12)

מזל טוב !!! 
עולם קטן ...


----------



## Nooki80 (7/6/12)

מזל טוב אהובה! 
א. ברור לך שעכשיו סופרים את הימים עד הקרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ב. ממש מתבאסת שלא תבואי למפגש הפורום!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ג. הטבעות שלכם מ ה מ מ ו ת! איפה עשיתם אותם? מי האחראי/ת על היצירה?
ד. נו ספרי עוד קצת על הטקס!
ה. מזל טוב גדול לשניכם, רק אושר ועושר עד סוף הימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## IMphoenix (7/6/12)

מקסימה אחת! 
אני עכשיו מנסה לסדר אפשרות שאולי אני כן אצליח לקפוץ... נראה איך זה ילך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואני כל כך מאושרת שהלכנו על הטקס הרפורמי! זה החלק שאני הכי גאה בו. אמרנו אחד לשני מילים מרגשות, והענקנו טבעות. את הכתובה כתבתנו בעצמנו- חלק מתורגם מארמית והוסב לנוסח שיוויוני, וחלק הוספנו בעצמנו וניסחנו את הערכים שלנו. הדפסתי אותה על קלף, והיא יצאה יפייפיה. שני זוגות חברים שלנו חתמו עליה כעדים; את שבע הברכות קראו חברים ומשפחה, וזה היה מקסים. ובעיקר- את הברכה השביעית הקריאו זוג דודים של החצי, דתיים. עצם זה שהם נטלו חלק בטקס הרפורמי שלנו, זה כבר היה מרגש. והם שרו את הברכה, וכל הקהל הצטרף... 

ולדעתי החלק הכי הזוי היה שפשוט התפוצצתי מצחוק בתחילת הטקס. שתינו מהיין, ואמא שלי השתנקה קצת (הקדים קנה לוושט). ולא הפסיקה להשתעל. ולא הפסיקה. אז החזקתי את עצמי לא לצחוק, אבל כשסבתא צעקה שמישהו יביא לאמא כוס מים- לא יכולתי יותר. יצא צחקוק קטן... ובעקבותיו צחוק ענק שהדביק את הקהל. מאותו רגע כל המתח והלחץ התפוגגו ואז התחלתי להנות באמת.  ואני לא יכולה להתאפק- הנה תמונה מהמגנטים של החלק שבו אני צוחקת (את החצי חתכתי בעריכה כי הוא מעדיף שלא להיחשף, למרות שהיה לו שם כזה חיוך ממזרי!)

ותודה תודה  תודה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (9/6/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש מרגישים את האושר והחיוכים דרכה.
ממש מרגש.


----------



## fluppster (10/6/12)

תמונה מקסימה! מזל טוב! 
איזה כיף, מחכה לשמוע עוד ולראות עוד תמונות מהחתונה.


----------



## edens song (7/6/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
טבעות מיוחדות ועדינות כל כך..


----------



## pipidi (7/6/12)

תמונה מקסימה, וטבעות יפיפיות! מזל טוב


----------



## CrystalMoon (7/6/12)

מזל טוב!!! מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## המרחפת (7/6/12)

איזה כיף! 
שיהיה רק טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/6/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע! מזל טוב! 
הטבעות שלכם ממש מהממות ומיוחדות!
והתמונה מקסימה!


----------



## ronitvas (7/6/12)

מזל טוב וברוכה הבאה


----------



## m e i t u l (7/6/12)

מזל טוב =)


----------



## NetaSher (7/6/12)

מזל טוב! שמחה לשמוע


----------



## The Blue Fairy (7/6/12)

מזל טוב  איזה כיף!


----------



## IMphoenix (7/6/12)

תודה לכוווולן  
הטבעות בעיצובו של עמיחי שרפשטיין, מעצב וצורף מקיבוץ מעגן מיכאל. העלות הייתה סבירה לחלוטין ביחס לעובדה שהוא עיצב והכין את הטבעות מאפס, ושילמנו על הזהב לפי משקל.
מומלץ בחום ואשמח לתת פרטים נוספים במסר אישי למי שמעוניינת.


הרעיון של אהובי- הטבעת שלו היא בעיצוב עץ הזית (החלק התחתון שלה, שלא רואים בתמונה, נראה כמו גזע... מדהים) ושלי בעיצוב גפן.

הזית מסמל שורשיות, יציבות, שלווה, שפע. הוא מאוד מקושר עם ארץ-ישראל (מופיע אינספור פעמים בתנ"ך), עם שלום והרמוניה (וגם, זיתים זו השריטה הכי עמוקה של מר בחור, דרגה אחת מתחת להפועל ת"א). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הגפן מסמלת פריחה ופיריון, שלום ושלווה ("איש תחת גפנו..."). החיבור של הגפן עם היין מתקשר עם מה שמשתבח עם השנים.
"ענבי הגפן בענבי הגפן" משמעו: "זווג מתאים ונאה".


----------



## דניאל ואורן (7/6/12)

כמה מחשבה עומדת מאחוריהן! 
כל הכבוד על המחשבה הרבה שהשקעתם ברעיון שעומד מאחורי הטבעות. 
מקסים!


----------



## edens song (7/6/12)

וואוו.. 
אני לא מאמינה, אבל יש לי דמעות בעיניים..

אני כל כך אוהבת את המשמעויות האלו שמאחורי הדברים.. להשקיע כל כך הרבה מחשבה במשהו שנראה נורמטיבי לאלפי זוגות, ולבחור משהו מקורי עם משמעות עמוקה כל כך..אתם בטח זוג מדהים!


----------



## simplicity83 (7/6/12)

מזל טוב!!! אחלה תמונה


----------



## h i l a d i (7/6/12)

מהמם! 
אחלה פרנץ' שבעולם!
ואני ממש אוהבת את הטעם שלך
קדימה להעלות כבר קרדיטים!


----------



## lanit (9/6/12)

מזל טוב!! מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/6/12)

מזלטוב! =]


----------

